# Spiele Minimieren sich



## Lapuslazius (16. August 2013)

Hallo PCGH,

seit heute minimieren sich einige Spiele einfach so, und das mehrmals hintereinander, an was könnte das liegen, habe bereits Computer neugesartet und Spiele auf Fehler überprüft. Aber nichts hat geholfen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## Shona (16. August 2013)

Windows Update am laufen? Das war nämlich gestern der Grund bei mir, weil mal wieder Windows Update Tag war


----------



## Lapuslazius (16. August 2013)

Sind alle auf dem neusten Stand.

Was seit heute auch ist, wenn ich etwas schreib im Internet, z.b. hier im Forum.
Manchmal verschwindet der blinkende Strich einfach und ich kann nichts mehr schreiben, erst wenn ich es wieder anklicke.


----------



## vinyard (17. August 2013)

haste was im hintergrund laufen??


----------



## Lapuslazius (25. August 2013)

Problem besteht weiterhin, komischerweise ist das nicht immer.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. August 2013)

TeamViewer oder sonstiges im Hintergrund laufen?


----------



## Shona (26. August 2013)

Lapuslazius schrieb:


> Sind alle auf dem neusten Stand.


das meinte ich damit nicht sonder ob du in der zeit in der das passiert ist welche runtergeladen/installiert hast.


----------



## RavionHD (26. August 2013)

Und Du bist sicher dass Du auf Vollbild gestellt hast?
Im Optionsmenü?


----------



## painleZ (26. August 2013)

sons stell fensterVOLLBILD ein


----------

